#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New sync: dde-qt5integration (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
<lubot2> Нонна petro was added by: Нонна petro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: dde-qt5integration [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: dde-qt5integration [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: dde-qt5integration [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: dde-qt5integration [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: dde-qt5integration [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: dde-qt5integration [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
<lubot2> ArdeliazavBigoness was added by: ArdeliazavBigoness
<lubot2> <mitya57> All those people with “zav” in their usernames look like bots too
<lubot2> <mitya57> Not welcome :)
<lubot2> AlenchikzavTropareva was removed by: mitya57
<lubot2> IrazavStasova was removed by: mitya57
<lubot2> ArdeliazavBigoness was removed by: mitya57
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Alright.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-03
<lubot2>  was removed by: acheronuk
<lubot2>  was removed by: acheronuk
<lubot2>  was removed by: acheronuk
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-05
<lubot3> Biddie Caba was added by: Biddie Caba
<lubot3> Daune Devita was added by: Daune Devita
<lubot3> Biddie Caba was removed by: acheronuk
<lubot3> Bridie Ackerman was added by: Bridie Ackerman
<lubot3> Aubrey Brewer was added by: Aubrey Brewer
<lubot3> <mitya57> Maybe we should restrict joining this chat? And change IRC topic to say “Ping us here to be added to the Telegram chat”?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I can't tell if these people are legit or not.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Yeah.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Sounds good to me.
<lubot3> <mitya57> Two previous sets of joining people were bots, so these are most probably too :)
<lubot3> * mitya57 finds it suspicious that their names all start with {A,B,C,D}
<lubot3> <ilyaishere> @mitya57, You're surprisingly popular among bots :)
<lubot3> <ilyaishere> The chat link must have got to some spam list
<lubot3> <acheronuk> does anyone else keep reading "Achim Bohnet" as "Achim Botnet"?
<lubot3> * acheronuk hides
<lubot3> <mitya57> I don't have rights to change or delete the group name (t.me/ubuntuqt), @tsimonq2 can you do that?
<lubot3> <mitya57> Or there is no way back? :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, .
<lubot3> <mitya57> Thanks! Can you update the IRC topic as well?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Doing :)
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-qt-transitions | Help remove Qt 4! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=qt4-removal | 5.9.4 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of Ubuntu IRC channel terms.
<lubot3> <mitya57> Looks great, thank you!
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot3> Aubrey Brewer was removed by: mitya57
<lubot3> Bridie Ackerman was removed by: mitya57
<lubot3> Daune Devita was removed by: mitya57
<tsimonq2> Dup time.
<tsimonq2> Whoops, wrong chan.
<acheronuk> o_O
<tsimonq2> I had to make one bug a duplicate of another. Thus, dup time. :P
<valorie> Achim Bohnet is a real person
<acheronuk> I know. just joking
<valorie> I read it the same way sometimes
<valorie> :-)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-06
<lubot3> Essy Canessa was added by: Essy Canessa
<lubot3> <Essy Canessa> http://tinyurl.com/ybm3nmhy
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> What.
<lubot3> Essy Canessa was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot3> * alleehol is not bot net 😊
<lubot3> <alleehol> nevertheless an interesting association
<lubot3> * TronFortyTwo
<lubot3> <TronFortyTwo> ops sorry
#ubuntu-qt 2020-03-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New source: qt5-ukui-platformtheme (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<lubot> <X> No 5.14.2 release yet, but sources are available already
<lubot> <mitya57> Should we try to jump into the departing train and try to get 5.14.2 into Focal? … @RikMills @tsimonq2 What do you think?
<lubot> <mitya57> Or better to ship 5.12.8 instead and do 5.14.2 when Focal+1 opens, with less rush?
<lubot> <RikMills> let me ponder. will be a while before simon is about USA time anyway
<lubot> <RikMills> gah. I think I am genuinely 50:50 split on this. @mitya57 in your opinion, which would be best/easiest to maintain?
<lubot> <mitya57> From maintenance point of view there is no much difference, but I'm afraid if we go with 5.14 now we will have too little time to test it, so it may be buggy at the point of release.
<lubot> <RikMills> I would really really really really like 5.14, BUT I also would hate having a buggy release ISO for several months to make Kubuntu look bad.
<lubot> <RikMills> So sad as that may be, perhaps that nudges me in the 5.12.8 direction
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 ? when you are about
<lubot> <mitya57> I should also note that 5.12.8 is also not released yet, but there should be Qt release meeting in 3 hours.
<lubot> <RikMills> ack
<lubot> neothethird was removed by: neothethird
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: rejected qt5-ukui-platformtheme [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New source: qt5-ukui-platformtheme (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qt5-ukui-platformtheme [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qt5-ukui-platformtheme [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qt5-ukui-platformtheme [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<lubot> <mitya57> @mitya57 [I should also note that 5.12.8 is also not released yet, but there should be Qt …], [17:12] <jaheikki3> Target is to create release packages tomorrow … [17:12] <jaheikki3> Then run RTA for those packages … [17:12] <jaheikki3> And if all OK release Qt 5.12.8 later this week
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qt5-ukui-platformtheme [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qt5-ukui-platformtheme [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-01
<lubot> <X> Without Qt 5.14 PySide2 will be missing it's tools (uic and rcc). 5.12 ones are not suitable. Although I can not predict how it will affect userbase and how many bug reports will follow. Maybe it's not critical at all
<lubot> <X> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-5.14.2-released
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qt5-ukui-platformtheme (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-0ubuntu1]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [So sad as that may be, perhaps that nudges me in the 5.12.8 direction], I'm +1 on going with 5.12.8
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think that's the better option for an LTS
<lubot> <RikMills> It would certainly be less controversial with the RT
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok. And it should take less time to update, too.
<lubot> <mitya57> https://codereview.qt-project.org/c/qt/qt5/+/295702 is currently integrating, when that is done we should have tarballs.
<lubot> <mitya57> I will do the core part (bootstrapping docs and so on), if someone wants to help with the remaining Qt modules and rebuilds it would be welcomed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 [I will do the core part (bootstrapping docs and so on), if someone wants to help …], Do you want an Etherpad/CodiMD doc on one of the million instances?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can coordinate there
<lubot> <mitya57> For me this chat is fine, but Etherpad will work too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you edit this? https://notes.lubuntu.me/tg_BplIoS0eAAFoGZILdWQ#
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<lubot> <RikMills> Great :)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-02
<estan>  aw, very sad that 5.14 for focal won't happen, but understand your decision of course.
<valorie> it probably will be in focal backports soon, estan
<valorie> knowing rik, asap
<lubot> <RikMills> Not sure about usual backports. Would have to rebuild and maintain other non KDE things in the PPA to do that. Very likely I will have it somewhere though.
<valorie> ah, for sure
<valorie> esp. since I think Plasma isn't bumping?
<valorie> I might be remembering that wroing
<valorie> wrong
<RikMills> valorie: plasma is bumping Qt minimum, sadly
<valorie> ah
<valorie> :(
<RikMills> it is possible we could have 'normal backports' (limited to what builds natively) and backports with bumped qt (super use at your own risk on a LTS, don't install these unless you really need the new things)
<RikMills> maintenance overhead is also an issue
<mitya57> qutebrowser developer about our plan to ship 5.12.8:
<mitya57> <The-Compiler> mitya57: as a downstream, that's probably a good thing - at least QtWebEngine suffers from lot of crashes in 5.14.0 and .1 (most of them I haven't reported yet because I don't see any pattern yet, and/or they were too late for .2 anyways)
<lubot> <X> "A lot" is an over-exaggeration for sure. I had like 3 or something with .1
<lubot> <X> And I use no other browsers except Falkon
<mitya57> Maybe depends on application…
<estan> yea i know there will probably be some ways to get 5.14 packages eventually, but had gotten my hopes up that it would be part of the main repos (not just kubuntu backports). we build debs of our commercial application for *buntu LTS, and many of us at the company run the LTS with no special backports enabled (typically).
<estan> but i completely understand the decision, and the time pressure. you're doing a great job and 5.12 will be fine.
<lubot> <RikMills> focal archive now builds riscv64
<lubot> <mitya57> Oh
<lubot> <RikMills> That came a bit out of the blue
<lubot> <mitya57> qtbase currently dep-waits, but in Debian it built fine on riscv64
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtlocation-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-5build2 => 5.12.5+dfsg-5ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
